# First try in 50+ years



## Mud711 (Jan 12, 2015)

Well I got the urge and this is still in progress......both model building and photography....the 40 Ford had always been my favorite....when I'm finished with this one I have another champin to get out of the box...


----------



## Mud711 (Jan 12, 2015)

uh-oh...need to resize...sorry..


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks good to me ! :thumbsup: And if this is your first try in 50 years, then you haven't lost your touch.


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Looks very nice sir ........... you still have the skills


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

very nice job!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

.....just like a bicycle.....once you learn....you never forget! 

NICE work even after 50 has past! NICE job, good attention to detail as well!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

nice job,,dig the 2 tone paint!


----------

